# Do you think this stable would work out?...Having problems at currenct stable...



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

Right now I am at a very fancy barn with my horse. They have two indoor arenas, two large outdoor arenas, tack lockers, automatic waterers, wash racks, cross ties etc. Money is not an issue right now. I am moving my horse by the end of February. I already have a barn I can go to that I know is reputable. I also know people there who are very happy. They are also pretty fancy with tack lockers, cross ties etc. They don't have super high end stuff like at the other stable but that doesn't bother me at all because the owners there are snobs and charge me for *everything*.

The reason I am moving is the training there/the people. The lessons SUCK and they are the most expensive in the city. If you pay for a private they give you a semi-private. I haven't got anywhere with my horse, Lancer, for months. I have had my horse in full training there with the head trainer. Behind out backs they were letting people ride him, jumping him without our permission, and letting people use him in clinics. They were also abusing him and lying about what they were doing with him. They have done absolutely horribly things to him. They tied up one of his front legs for 1.5 hours and let him loose in an arena and then for another half hour they tied up his back leg. Like...???? They've also tied his head up and he has flipped over, they have also turned him out with side reins. If he took off while his trainer was riding him, he'd get is head pulled to his girth and would get majorly spurred. After that he would be scared out of his mind. If he didn't cooperate the would put a metal cavesson on him-he now has scars. They also locked him in a stall for a week-just cruel. I heard this from another boarder who saw it happen, sadly they didn't tell me until now, after the last incident. I stopped the training immediately. I then contacted people for references of this trainer(something I should have done way sooner). I heard a lot of reeeally bad things. I've learned a lot from this, but my horse was abused right under my nose. 

Question 1) How do I go about leaving? This trainer has a reputation for stealing things and not letting people leave. They also make rumors and lies. I haven't told them that we are leaving...

Question 2) There is a trainer I really like but they don't have very nice stables. Do you think this stable would work out? There is an 11 stall barn with lots of space and a meeting room. There are no cross ties(doesn't bother me) but also no wash rack:?. I might show in the winter...sort of a problem. I is a hunter/jumper/dressage barn and they compete a lot. There are many trails on the property and they may be building cross country jumps. There is also a very large heated indoor arena. They are very outdoorsy and most of their horses live outside-not a problem. My horse could have a stall. Problem #2 is that there are no shelters outside...I live in southern Alberta, it can get pretty cold. I like to have my horse outdoors all summer...is that okay in rain and thunderstorms? Problem #3, their outdoor arenas are not fenced! I may be able to fund fencing depending on the price:_____? These people are very nice, the head trainer is taught by top level olympic riders and treats horses with utmost kindness.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

My advise would be to move now, as soon as you can, if this means that you have to pay for a notice period, then do so without using the facilities. When you move, move everything out at that time, prep for this by organizing your things and getting them together, give notice after your horse is in the trailer.

The nice things that you will miss, are nice things to a human, not to a horse. Your horse does not need for things to look pretty, he needs to be well cared for and safe.


----------



## Salila (Jun 9, 2010)

Unless he's there under a contract that specifies otherwise, you can pack up and leave at any time. Just show up with a trailer, load the horse and your things, and go. Maybe leave a note or call them later if they weren't there when you got him. 

As far as the new place, I don't like that there's no out door shelter, are there are least trees that the horses can stand under? If it's wide open, during thunder/lightning storms, you wouldn't want your horse to be hit by lightning. Really though, look around, look in the phone book at lots of different boarding places. Visit each one personally, ask for references, etc. If there are any signs of abuse or neglect, don't leave your horse there. 

When I was looking at stables for my horse, about a year and a half ago, the first place I looked at let all the horses out at one time in one pasture, and not all of them got along. There were also emaciated cats on the property. The second place had a large pasture being built, but all the horses were turned out in 20x20 mud lots. There were 2 horses to a lot, and 2 lots. The 'barn' was a garage and the stalls were all on one side of the garage, and the 'isle way' was only about 4 feet wide. The place he's in now is decent, but I'm moving him soon, all the same, to a better place, that is closer.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Salila said:


> Unless he's there under a contract that specifies otherwise, you can pack up and leave at any time. Just show up with a trailer, load the horse and your things, and go. Maybe leave a note or call them later if they weren't there when you got him.


If they require you have a 30 day notice of leaving, if you leave and just pay the next month's board, I'm pretty sure that qualifies. It sucks to have to pay a bunch more just to pack up your horse and leave, but if it's necessary..

As for outdoor shelter, I agree: are there trees? Or even a hill they could hide behind? My first barn didn't have shelters outside, but the field was sloped and if it were windy and gross, they just stood down behind some trees and at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

omg poor you and your horse >< people can be so crazy! My advice is to find a new barn A.S.A.P dont tell them squat until the day you load your horse to move him to the other barn, that way they cant damage him any more then they already did. Pay w/e fees they ask on that day and get your butt outta there.


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

From what I saw, there were no trees or shelters in the winter pastures(=smaller than the summer pastures but still roomy.) The winter pastures were sloped and they each have a big round bale feeder with a round bale. All the horses are blanketed or have a 2 inch fluffy winter coat. They are all well fed. Their water is heated and the fences are new wooden fences. They are all healthy and well fed. These horse's get the best hay. There's about 7 or 8 horses in a one acre pasture and then 4 or 5 in some half-acre pastures. The summer pastures are grassy and very large. There are many acres for all the horses. The horses are split up, geldings and mares as well as a few other pastures for other horses. I think the summer pastures do have trees and they are quite hilly. They grow lots of their own hay, but they also buy some. I'm not sure if the arenas are fenced...is that okay? There is an indoor arena though if I need it, and for the winter. I'm pretty sure their arenas are fenced though.

I've been around to other stables in the city, the people here are by far the best. They treat the animals the best and are very friendly and helpful. They will pick up my horse the minute we call them if we need so I know my horse can be picked up with about 1 hour's notice. I've been to the stables themselves and I don't like the coaching or horse training. The trainer at this barn trains with post-olympians. He does dressage and jumping. He has competed and excelled at grand prix level.

...so what do you think? I am going to go out again in the next few days, and I might take some pictures. I'll see if I can get a lesson. These are extremely nice people. Today I asked myself this question: "Can people who treat horses so kindly actually excel in horse sport?". I can't believe how much mistreatment of horses and exploitation I have seen. The fact that I asked this question to myself shows something...Sorry I turned this into a kind of rant.


----------



## Wyld Eyed (Feb 4, 2011)

They don't have super high end stuff like at the other stable but that doesn't bother me at all because the owners there are snobs and charge me for *everything*

How do you expect people to make money? Just because you board there they should do everything for free? Where do you think all that "high end" stuff comes from? I cant stand it when boarders think we should do everything for them for free....Barn owners time is worth nothing?? Im sure they will be glad to see you go...


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

SPhorsemanship said:


> I heard this from another boarder who saw it happen, sadly they didn't tell me until now, after the last incident. I stopped the training immediately. I then contacted people for references of this trainer(something I should have done way sooner). I heard a lot of reeeally bad things. I've learned a lot from this, but my horse was abused right under my nose.


One word of advice - throw out anything you have 'heard' and only go on what you have seen. 

As far as leaving, give notice and do it. You do not have to say why. 

"Dear Barn Owner -

This is written 30 day notice that I will be removing Lancer from XYZ Stable as of February 28, 2011."

Signed - Lancer's owner

If you are concerned about anything going missing, clean out your locker prior to handing notice over. If you are REALLY concerned, pack up your tack locker, have a trailer come in and leave your notice with your final check, load the horse and leave. No drama. Done.


----------



## Salila (Jun 9, 2010)

I completely agree with mls. 


Also, at least the horses are fed well and are given heavy blankets in the winter, and in the summer, if the pastures are hilly and have trees, they should be alright. I suggest getting your horse there as soon as possible. 

Myself, I would even consider suing the stable your horse is currently in, for damages done to your horse, both physical and mental, and for improper use of him, where you said that they were letting other people ride him and work with him without your permission. That seriously bothers me when people do that.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Not being fancy doesn't mean they don't have a great care! :wink: If you current contract tells anything about advance notice (like 2 weeks or 1 month) then _*send *_it to the BO as certified mail now. If not, tell them you are moving and just move on.


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

Wyld Eyed said:


> How do you expect people to make money? Just because you board there they should do everything for free? Where do you think all that "high end" stuff comes from? I cant stand it when boarders think we should do everything for them for free....Barn owners time is worth nothing?? Im sure they will be glad to see you go...


Wyld Eyed, I understand how you have to make money at a stable. They have charged us for things that weren't done (e.g. they said they repaired my blanket which wasn't used once.), they fed my horse a type of feed without my permission, they charged us for clinics he was used in(which i didn't give permission to), they charged us for hay(which was supposed to be included in the board). Their board is already ridiculously expensive: $750/month and then you are charged for mandatory things like hay and turnout. That is not something they told us when we started there. They have also charged me for lessons I never signed up for (not lessons I didn't show up for, I always show up for my lessons anyways).



mls said:


> One word of advice - throw out anything you have 'heard' and only go on what you have seen.
> 
> As far as leaving, give notice and do it. You do not have to say why.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that is good advice! A co-trainer told us about his training, they were actually laughing about how funny it was to see a horse hopping around for 1.5 hours. :-x



Salila said:


> Myself, I would even consider suing the stable your horse is currently in, for damages done to your horse, both physical and mental, and for improper use of him, where you said that they were letting other people ride him and work with him without your permission. That seriously bothers me when people do that.


I'm going to stay away from anything like that:wink:



kitten_Val said:


> Not being fancy doesn't mean they don't have a great care! :wink: If you current contract tells anything about advance notice (like 2 weeks or 1 month) then _*send *_it to the BO as certified mail now. If not, tell them you are moving and just move on.


I'm just going to give notice by the end of February. I'm pretty sure there is a 30 day notice fee, I'll move my horse and pay for March at both stables...


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi! Im sure there are tons of barns that would love to have a knowlagable boarder that pays on time.If your not happy im sure there are barns that would be very happy to have you!!Personally I would do everything in my power to make boarders happy! Its their loss,Give your notice,get your stuff out ,(not nessasarily in that order) and go somewhere you guys can be happy! Good luck! DW


----------



## JDawesome (Feb 24, 2011)

*Horrible*

Right now I am still in shock. THAT STABLE is HORRIBLE, get your HORSE OUT OF THERE!!! I can't believe that the stable is doing that! What in the world are they thinking! Both stables do have drawbacks but I think that this all comes down to how your horse is getting treated. If I found out my horse was being abused I would be leaving that stable ASAP!!! Rigt now you shouldn't worry about other peoples feelings, right now get your horse to safe and secure stable. I think that the only problem with the other stable is the not fenced in ring, you could put cones on the outside of the ring for now, the shelter thing is with my experience not that much of a problem. You can get a run-in shed for a very cheap price on Amazon or ebay.
Wish you all the luck and get you and your horse out of that stable 
ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDawesome (Feb 24, 2011)

Leave this stable right now! THat is horrible what they are doing don't let ur feelings for people get in the way right now, worry about the horse now instead of fearing hurting other peoples feelings, 
also there is a thing called a run-in shed which is used as a shelter for horses which you can get cheap on amazon or ebay,
leave right now, rather ride in a ring that is fenced in with cones or something than having your horse get hurt


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

Good news! The arenas are fenced. As for the shelters, my horse is indoors in the winter so if it is horrible weather he can go inside, in the summer I can have them put a rain sheet on him if i need.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I won't even touch on how horrible that other stable is, but as far as the new one and there being no shelters in the turnouts - My mare, before I moved her to my boyfriend's house, was boarded at a nice little facility where they had probably around 15 stalls and about 60 acres of pastures. When I went to look at it before I took her there, I noticed that there were NO outdoor shelters and I asked the BO about it. He said he didn't see the point of building 20-25 shelters out there when the stupid horses just stand in the wind and rain and snow anyway. Which is true and definately something I've also noticed. lol He said that when the weather gets bad, he'll bring the horses inside. The ones that are paying for stalls get stalled. And for the pasture boarders, he puts up temporary stalls in the indoor arena for them to go into. Maybe they do something similar?


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd say move to this other place. I know not having shelters isn't ideal and this winter has been brutal, but we're almost out and if you have to pay a little extra for indoor board for the next month it may be way worth it to get your horse out of the other place.

Hopefully you can get your boy out of that place as easily as possible.

I'd also like to add that the least fancy place my mare has ever stayed was actually the place she was best cared for and had the best trainers. 

Can I ask where the heck in Southern Alberta you are that you are paying $750 a month!?


----------



## Rockey (Mar 4, 2009)

I think you've had your answer all along. You know that you need to get your horse out of that terrible place. If possible go NOW. The forum can wait, your horse may be enduring something awful at this moment...

As far as this other facility, it sounds as though you liked the place when you checked it out. If the only real concern is the lack of run-in sheds, maybe you could ask the owner if they would consider building one. Maybe you could help. Maybe _everyone_ would help. Have a "barn-raising" of sorts with other boarders, students, etc and end the event with a bonfire or cookout.  Really, run-ins are not that complicated and it would improve the owner's property. And you could split the cost between the owner and all of the people who keep their horses in that pasture.


----------



## i ride (Feb 28, 2011)

SPhorsemanship said:


> Good news! The arenas are fenced. As for the shelters, my horse is indoors in the winter so if it is horrible weather he can go inside, in the summer I can have them put a rain sheet on him if i need.


thats great!!! your current barn is CRUEL. that is VERY unfair and mean of them. get out of there ASAP!!! which you already r!! LOL i bet u cant wait till march i hope the new barn is a MUCH BETTER PLACE!!! good luck!!!


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

Moved him out today . Hauling him to the new place went well although the roads were in poor condition. I had to pay for march:-x. Not only did I have to pay for march but they added on a whole bunch of services and fees I know my horse didn't get. I just cut my losses and paid them because I couldn't prove anything and I wanted to get my horse out of there; they wouldn't let him go until I paid, which I fully understand. -$2800 and at least $800 of it was BS. Can't do anything about it now...The new place was great though and my horse settled right in very quickly.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok first of all whoever said it was dumb that she was expecting things to be free for use at a barn needs to wake up. Personally I have not boarded at a lot of places but if your paying $400 or more a month for board everything better be free except for maybe feed. I mean like really its common curiosity I think to let everyone use all your facilities if you are paying them an obscene amount of money every month to board your horse there..... Come on people..... Im from the midwest so even 400 dollar horse board here is ridiculous... I cant even imagine 750... Not happening. 

Im not sure about the whole contract rules ect. But if someone is doing wrong to MY horse I would show up with a trailer and pack everything up including the horse without telling them a thing until I got there. I dont care what the contract says. Someone abusing my horse I think would out rule everything. If they want to challenge it let them. Sounds like they dont have a very good reputation anyway... Glad everything worked out for you!!! Sorry for ranting! haha


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Just one full time employee at a messly 7.50 an hour costs 300.00 a WEEK. thats just one employee.Electric for a large indoor with people using lights on a regular basis is around 250.00 or 300.00 per month.I assume this barn has more than one employee but even if they had just one that costs them 1200.00 per month. Just saying.....:-|


----------



## i ride (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

JerBear said:


> Ok first of all whoever said it was dumb that she was expecting things to be free for use at a barn needs to wake up. Personally I have not boarded at a lot of places but if your paying $400 or more a month for board everything better be free except for maybe feed. I mean like really its common curiosity I think to let everyone use all your facilities if you are paying them an obscene amount of money every month to board your horse there..... Come on people..... Im from the midwest so even 400 dollar horse board here is ridiculous... I cant even imagine 750... Not happening.
> 
> Im not sure about the whole contract rules ect. But if someone is doing wrong to MY horse I would show up with a trailer and pack everything up including the horse without telling them a thing until I got there. I dont care what the contract says. Someone abusing my horse I think would out rule everything. If they want to challenge it let them. Sounds like they dont have a very good reputation anyway... Glad everything worked out for you!!! Sorry for ranting! haha


I agree with you myself, about her boarding fee's being outrageous (though I assume she have stall board, which explains a bit) as well as if anyone ever hurt my horse. If I a found out that someone had ridden my horse without my permission and that someone had been abusing my horse, **** would hit the fan and I'd be on their asses so fast trying to put them out of business lol. But that's just me.

I'm glad that you got out of there! it's just such a shame that you had to pay so much money just to get you're horse away from people who abused him, that's just horrible. Good luck at your new place!


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

First lesson/training session=Problem. Look here


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry for the double post! I also have a small problem with their stable: their horse care is a little to laid back for me. In our weather(below -35 alot in the winter), I'd like to see all the horses that are ridden with blankets. I'd like to see better arena fencing(outside is only about 2 feet high), and more restricted diets for the horses. My horse is not high maintenance but a high maintenance horse would not fit in here. They don't really even accept high maintenance horses here(like athletic warmbloods in training). Right now that is not a problem for me but I might get a second horse in the future. I guess it doesn't matter for right now. Also, all their horses are barefoot, which I'm fine with, my horse is also barefoot. I've been out to my horse's pasture to catch him and some of the horses in there need shoes. Yet again I must say, my trainer has better horse care than his wife...his wife is the barn manager. She takes care of everything. They have some old horses and some really young horses that would benefit from supplements but they don't get any. If the training works out I'll still stay because they still *are* taking care of the horses.
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/having-problems-trainers-80181/#ixzz1Fm118OhU
​


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

Wyld Eyed said:


> They don't have super high end stuff like at the other stable but that doesn't bother me at all because the owners there are snobs and charge me for *everything*
> 
> How do you expect people to make money? Just because you board there they should do everything for free? Where do you think all that "high end" stuff comes from? I cant stand it when boarders think we should do everything for them for free....Barn owners time is worth nothing?? Im sure they will be glad to see you go...


I hope you realize that she isn't "complaining" about the cost of what's being done at the stable. She's "complaining" about how her horse is being used without her permission and has been mistreated by the people of the stable. I would be complaining too if I was finally told that my horse was being neglected and used without being told about it. You're on a forum, so you need to READ the thread before posting something stupid.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Please don't take offense to this, but it kind of sounds like you are being too picky on the barn. Lots of people don't shoe the horses in winter. Lots of people don't supplement horses, growing or old. And lots of people don't blanket ridden horses. I am in S. Alberta, and I fit into every single one of those categories. 

Give it a chance, I'm guessing from what you were paying at the last place that every horse had everything short of a mint left on their stall bedding, so of course this place will be different. 

I read the problem training thread you started. I think just sit down with your trainer and him alone. Tell him what "Lancer" has had done, how you handle him and what you want done. Is he actually going to be training "Lancer"? Or giving you lessons? Make sure you are as open minded as possible to his ideas when you two are talking and discuss how to incorporate them into ways "Lancer" is okay with. Not saying you are closed minded, but when I was 15, I knew everything and my mare only did things my way and I never even realized it until she dumped me and ran home leaving me and I got a "told you so" lol.

If you are a good rider, maybe just ride yourself, getting pointers from him on a specific thing or finding other trainers to consult with. It might be better in the long run to just pick your own methods than moving from different trainer to different trainer, especially if he is already developing fighting tendencies to any new technique. 

I don't know where you are, but you can pm me where you are located if you want. I know some people who have been working in the horse industry all over the province who may be able to recommend someone if you are having such a hard time finding any trainer who can work with your horse. It may help out if you wanted second opinions or this current guy doesn't work out. 

Are you allowed off-site trainers to come in and give you lessons?


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you Diesel Pony. I understand where you are coming from. I am getting used to this stable still. I have to give it a chance at least  . 

I'm tired of having every person at every new barn tell me to scrap all my horse knowledge and experience because it is wrong and that theirs is right and I have to do it their way. Just because I'm 15 doesn't mean their way is better than mine. Ya, they have more experience than me but that doesn't make their method better. I want to learn from people, I want more knowledge and experience but I don't want to be forced, I don't want my methods crapped on and I don't want to be taken advantage of because of my age. If my mom knew more about horses it would help, but people just take advantage of her because she believes everything. 

I can trailer my horse around alberta, or just talk to trainers. If you could give me a list of names and/or websites of trainers in Calgary, Edmonton and everywhere in between that would be awesome! I don't live in either of those places but I go around to shows and I could possibly have some sessions with some of those trainers. All my horsey people connections are in BC or the USA so I don't have many references for Alberta. Thank you so much for your help! Also, highly doubt that off-site trainers are aloud as it is a very private stable.


----------



## JDawesome (Feb 24, 2011)

Congratulations! yay, i hope u and ur horse can now enjoy each other and just have fun!


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

I commend you on the exceptionally mature way in which you handled the removal of your horse from the previous stable. That said, I also think you're nuts.  I've come a long way in my maturity and age has nothing to do with it but I must say that if such things had transpired with my horse, I wouldn't have paid them a dime AND hired an attorney to get me out of the balance.

THEN, I read the remaining posts. The last one got me. You are by far the most well spoken and mature 15 yr old I've ever come across and the most spoiled! (ergo - lucky!) I dunno if that was YOUR $2,800 or your parents but either way... wow. As stated, I wouldn't have paid it.

It has already been said that your horse doesn't care what a place looks like, he just needs to be taken care of well.


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

That amount of money was a HUGE surprise. When I started at the stable we were only paying $550/month for EVERYTHING: Lessons, board, feed, farrier etc. It was more when we put my horse indoors and had him trained but we never had a bill that cost that much. Half of it was completely nonsense, they ripped us off. I was getting my horse for the trailer when my mom was paying the invoices;she didn't even question them!! I was so unbelievably angry, the BO is so good at playing my mom. I pay as much as I can for my horse(hard to do at 15 because it's hard to get a well-paying job before you are 16.) and this really made me angry. I don't like being ripped off!

To be honest, I never really liked this stable. But does anyone listen to me?-no, I'm 15. It was full of girls with their $50,000+ horses(I'm not saying those are bad) and designer riding outfits haha. I honestly did not fit in there, I did not have a fancy warmblood like them, and I was happy without one. I don't want any other horse than mine . I do realize how lucky I am though to even have a horse and training at my age. I want to become independent with my horse(pay 100%) as soon as I can. I want to be able to do what I want with my horse so people stop taking advantage of my mom which is in turn forcing me to do things.

I've seen young riders work their buts off just for one lesson a week. Those riders can be 10 times more talented than the riders that get everything they need, and yet they just don't have the resources to get very far. When I am older I want to be an equine vet and horse trainer(yes, that will be hard to do! But if you saw my grades, you'd see that I'm a hard worker). Hopefully I can someday(far in the future), start my own stable. Even if I work out of another stable though, I want to set up my own program where young riders who can't afford horses(=$$$) have a chance to succeed. It's just not fair. Maybe it would be a sort of working student thing...I don't know. I just can't stand seeing one girl getting an overpriced warmblood at a super fancy stable getting whatever she wants while some other girl who understands horses way more can barely afford one lesson/week. 

As for not paying the invoices, that wasn't going to happen...especially with my mom. We didn't even tell them that we were unhappy with their methods because the head trainer probably would have done something pretty crazy(like locking my horse in his stall. No joke!). She wouldn't release our horse until we paid the invoices.

I've decided that the new stable is fine. They have a very large indoor arena. However, they don't have a public bathroom! That's something we presumed that a stable would have. I guess we've learned one more thing...We have to use the owners' private bathrooms which doesn't really appeal to me but I'll just suck it up. The only reason I would leave is if the trainer doesn't work out.


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

Sooooo update:
My horse is really happy here. He has settled in quickly and is part of the herd. The owners can handle him fine right now. The trainer is O.K. but set in their ways. I'm going to give them a bit more time. Here's my thread about the training: http://www.horseforum.com/dressage/could-i-have-some-opinions-my-82697/#post983151

The other day I was putting some treats in my horse's feed tub. I walked into his stall and I clumsily face planted into his stall. I tripped on the bottom bar of his stall that is about 1" off the ground. It hurt! The ground was concrete but even though it was bedded with straw it wasn't soft at all. Is that okay? I don't see that as something safe for horses or something that is good for their legs never mind comfortable for them to sleep on.

BTW I'm north of Calgary so if anyone knows any other stables there please PM me. I'm moving to Edmonton this fall and I found a stable I like but I'm open to seeing other stables.


----------

